# Atlas Peak Rd



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Anyone have any info on the road condition, gradient, anything on Atlas Peak Rd out of Napa? I'm looking for a variety of longer hills to climb and thought this one might be good. Is the traffic low since it doesn't have an outlet?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I did it several years ago, so I have no idea what current conditions are. I don't remember it as being all that steep, except in a few sections. It is a good climb, and I would definitely do it again. I think I saw three cars the whole time I was there. Harvest is coming, so there could be more traffic in wine country soon, but harvest always comes late on Atlas Peak.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

I've driven Atlas Peak last year, but not ridden it (I'm a real estate appraiser).

Road surface is good for the first five or so miles. I wouldn't ride beyond where it turns into a 1 lane because of the blind corners. (can't remember how the road surface is on the upper half)


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

That's interesting. The DBC uses it for brevets.

How far up is the road blocked by private ownership?


----------



## Curdman (Feb 4, 2005)

Atlas Peak is a great hill. It's just over 7 miles, and about 2,200 feet of climbing. A few short 10% pitches, but mostly ranges 5-7%. There are a couple of flat spots and downhills midway up.

I ride it pretty often and usually don't see any cars after the first mile or two. Just watch out for loose spots, potholes, deer and squirrels coming back down.


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

Keep on your toes on the way back down... watch out for SUV's and deer and potholes.
There _was_ a great swim hole out there and an amazing waterfall. The Sheriff pretty much put an end to that.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks, everyone! We rode from Fairfield today over Mt George and then up Atlas Peak. I wasn't sure where the deadend was so I turned around 10 miles from the market on Vichy since my husband was behind me somewhere down the road. He hates the heat and we had started late so he was toodling a bit slower than I. We'll definitely do the route again. No traffic, lovely scenery, great geology (we didn't know about the escarpments because we always ride down Wooden Valley.) The one lane road on Atlas would have felt incredibly remote except for all the construction up there. Wow!

2 near death experiences though - a flock of turkeys took flight and nearly took off my hubby's head. Those are big birds up that close and personal. The other - I stopped at my turn around point, took a swig of water and immediately started back downhill. About 1/4 mile later there is a huge oak tree across the road taking down the power and telephone lines. Hubby heard it fall 3/4 mile down the mountain. I must have missed it by only a few minutes. I did check under it for the one and only other cyclist I saw up there.

Must do that route again. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

SadieKate said:


> Thanks, everyone! We rode from Fairfield today over Mt George and then up Atlas Peak. I wasn't sure where the deadend was so I turned around 10 miles from the market on Vichy since my husband was behind me somewhere down the road. He hates the heat and we had started late so he was toodling a bit slower than I. We'll definitely do the route again. No traffic, lovely scenery, great geology (we didn't know about the escarpments because we always ride down Wooden Valley.) The one lane road on Atlas would have felt incredibly remote except for all the construction up there. Wow!
> 
> 2 near death experiences though - a flock of turkeys took flight and nearly took off my hubby's head. Those are big birds up that close and personal. The other - I stopped at my turn around point, took a swig of water and immediately started back downhill. About 1/4 mile later there is a huge oak tree across the road taking down the power and telephone lines. Hubby heard it fall 3/4 mile down the mountain. I must have missed it by only a few minutes. I did check under it for the one and only other cyclist I saw up there.
> 
> Must do that route again. Thanks for the input.


I hate those damn turkeys. Had a flock go across the road on Cantelow last year, but fortunately I was going uphill at the time. Downhill would have been nasty...Stupid birds.


----------

